# Hey yall prayers needed



## gurn

I know I havent been on for ah bit but I havent had much ta add. Still workin on gettin strong enough ta pull my brand new longbow my best son in the world bought me.  As most of yall know a few years back I found out I had 4th stage head and neck cancer. Thanks to the prayers of many of ya and God the treatments worked great. Although I never got back 100% I was just so glad ta be alive. Well not long ago I found I had some new cancer in my neck.  They want remove it with some other parts around it  thisTuesday. I have also got some real interestin advice from Dendy about my diet ta help it fight off the bad stuff. So I'm asking that if as many as could mention Diana and me in your next conversation with God. Although I couldnt pull my longbow this year. I really wanted ta hunt some just to get back out there.  Bobby talked me inta using the dreaded X Bow and took me to a 400 ac cut corn field. I'm sittn there thinkin  figure the odds of a deer walkin out in this huge field and accually commin ta me. Well bout ah hour before dark this deer appears about 200 yds away.  The only deer in that whole field makes it's way slowly to15 yds in front ah me and stands there as if God himself had just brought it to me. Not used to such ah contraption I forgot ta take the safety off and made a big clicking sound takin it off but the deer just stood there. Double lung shot and the doe was mine!! Gosh it felt so good ta hunt again and be successful.  Bobby got two deer with his bow one in Michigan and one in Wyoming but his best time was out in Wyoming where he hunts with ah bunch that dont bow hunt and were really taken back how ah feller could accually kill one with ah longbow.  I went with some boys up north but didnt get out in the cold just hung out to hear the huntin stories when the day was done this weekend. Got the pleasure of meeting the boy that him and Bobby hunted and fished with Dendy and Jerry this year. He like Bobby and me was still talkin bout how great the folks in Georgia are and what a great time they had. With your prayers I just gotta get over this last bump in the road and it will all just be in the past.


----------



## tee p

Prayers sent.


----------



## fredw

Prayers sent.


----------



## Dennis

Prayers sent


----------



## Jake Allen

You have them bud.
Congratulations on your deer; that is great


----------



## jtexaslonestar

Praying for His healing power to rid you of cancer and for you to heal and do what you love in and out of the woods without limitations.


----------



## John Cooper

You got it gurn!!!!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Praying for ya Gurn.


----------



## pine nut

You have them Gurn.  God bless and keep you.


----------



## jerry russell

We think and pray for you every day.  You are a fighter and this is just another round that you will get past.  Can't wait till you and Bobby get back down here.  We are gonna have us a great time.  

Love you brother.


----------



## frankwright

I will keep you in my prayers, get out there and hunt with whatever you can just to be out there. The longbow will be waiting when you get strong again.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Hang tough buddy. Praying for you.


----------



## gurn

Thank and God bless yall. Love from Diana and me. Barry we are praying for you to.


----------



## AllAmerican

Great story, Gobless you and your family!


----------



## SELFBOW

Glad you got to hunt! Prayers on the way.


----------



## sawtooth

Prayers for you ole buddy. Be tough. God won't put anything on you that His grace won't get you past.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Praying for you, God is good he wont let you down. His grace is amazing.


----------



## JDBrown

Praying that God blesses you with healing! Hope you get to shoot that bow soon!


----------



## Clipper

Glad you got to hunt and were successful.  Enjoyed the story. Hang in there and we'll send prayers from Georgia for both of ya'll.


----------



## lagrangedave

God bless you Gurnie praying from here also.


----------



## lagrangedave

I still do the dance like you taught me to shoot.


----------



## gurn

Thank you again yall. It's comforting to read all these. Good prayer from good people is good strong medicine. Keep doin that dance Dave!


----------



## Nicodemus

Thoughts and prayers, old Friend. You hang in in there. We have some hunting to do together.


----------



## Barebowyer

Prayers are en route!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster

Praying for your Gurn!!


----------



## j_seph

You mention like God brought that deer straight to you. Good chance that he did. Prayers for you and your wife. Prayers for the surgeons and medical team.


----------



## robert carter

Praying for ya Brother!!RC


----------



## GrayG

Prayers sent.


----------



## gurn

Well fellers Diana and me just got home. They wanted ta keep  me longer but I wanted ta come home so bad they let me. The Doc removed some cancer, old lympnoids that had been destroied by my radiation treatments, and some good ones and tissue they thought might give problems later. Purt nar cut from ear ta ear   Any how the doc seemed to feel this operation was very successful and the news was good to hear from all my family in the waiting room. Thank yall so much for gettin Gods attention for me.
Diana and Me Love yall God Bless


----------



## Al33

Well Gurnie, I'm just now reading this thread and sorry I am so late finding it but I will be lifting you and your bride up as well. God bless and Happy Thanksgiving. Call anytime you want to, I want to hear about the King salmon too.


----------



## Clipper

Glad to hear the surgery went well.  Are you facing another round of chemo or radiation now?  Still in our prayers.


----------



## pine nut

The good news will brighten our day tomorrow.  Thank you Jesus for answering our prayers.


----------



## gurn

Clipper said:


> Glad to hear the surgery went well.  Are you facing another round of chemo or radiation now?  Still in our prayers.




Well hoping not I have one more byopsy on my lungs commin soon. Should that be good I'm all good except  for keeping  a eye on it. If thats bad then Here we go again. I'm trusting that Diana and me will stay on your hearts and prayers so theres no problem 
I'm thinkin it will be ok cause I dont think they would have put me through the operation if I had it in my lungs,a area that would not hve been opratable. They would have just waited and gave me radiation and chemo on all of it. Sounds like ta me that even go back for the lung test it;s just gonna be OK. Again Diana and ME Love yall


----------



## hunter478

Praying for you to have a full recovery. A touching testimony you have too.


----------



## lagrangedave

Merry Christmas  you're still in our prayers.


----------



## Clipper

gurn said:


> Well hoping not I have one more byopsy on my lungs commin soon. Should that be good I'm all good except  for keeping  a eye on it. If thats bad then Here we go again. I'm trusting that Diana and me will stay on your hearts and prayers so theres no problem
> I'm thinkin it will be ok cause I dont think they would have put me through the operation if I had it in my lungs,a area that would not hve been opratable. They would have just waited and gave me radiation and chemo on all of it. Sounds like ta me that even go back for the lung test it;s just gonna be OK. Again Diana and ME Love yall



Wishing you blessed Christmas.  Have you had the biopsy yet?  Still in my prayers.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Never give up brother...never.


----------



## gurn

Clipper I will get my biopsy the 13th. Extra prayers are welcomed. God Bless yall.


----------



## ButchMo.

Gurn.
Prayers sent. Never give up and always believe. God bless.


----------



## Lukikus2

Prayers sent Brother


----------



## Barebowyer

Many prayers sent your way!


----------

